# Site Update



## horseUSA (Feb 26, 2011)

Site is back up and obviously a bit different. Work on the site required an update to latest version of forum software. There will most likely be some bumps ahead as users get use to new features and operations. Please feel free to ask questions and post issues. Also suggestions are welcome.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 26, 2011)

I am getting an error message when I click the Home link.

Home | Forum | Blogs | What's New? 

Home link shortcut: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/content/


> wheelsup_cavu, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1.Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2.If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> ...




Wheels


----------



## steve51 (Feb 26, 2011)

Glad the site is back up. Looks good.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 26, 2011)

Dang...what happened to the Clean Blue layout...this new layout is...uh...

How do I put it nicely?


----------



## Trebor (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree, Grau...I don't much like this one...I miss seeing the planes on the header.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2011)

Oui vais................


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 26, 2011)

I hope we're going to get back all those helpful links like "My Threads" and "Todays Posts". And posting pictures seems to be a lot more difficult.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 26, 2011)

Updating a site doesn't happen overnight, even with a six-pack of RedBulls and a cattleprod. Just gonna take some gettin used to. 

<<swaps battery pack on cattleprod>>


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2011)

I do believe Horse is still working on it. Just like last time it will take a few days to get things back to normal like we (CLOWNS) like it. We just need to be patient. Of course I could also be wrong.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 27, 2011)

RabidAlien said:


> Updating a site doesn't happen overnight, even with a six-pack of RedBulls and a cattleprod. Just gonna take some gettin used to.
> 
> <<swaps battery pack on cattleprod>>


LMAO

Back in the day, it was a buttload of Jolt Cola and bags of Cheetos that fueled the coding in notepad


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Good thing that I've got my local waterhole just around the corner while waiting, not done overnight....looking forward to the updates!

Beer anyone and I mean _proper_ beer!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2011)

You guys are a bunch of crying babies 
Updating software is something to be done very carefully as not to loose data. You make sure no data is lost in the process and basic functionality is implemented, to shorten the down-time. The very last you do is the art-work and details. But I'm glad that stupid Christmas banner is gone 

Horse:
- The google message that this is an infected site is gone. Don't know what you did, but you did the right thing.
- The site is much faster then I remember, again: good job.
- there is still something wrong with the user-management as I don't seem to be able to access the index-page of Home.
- Can you tell us about the Blog functionality?


----------



## N4521U (Feb 27, 2011)

I sooooo hope this is sooooo temporary.
Does this sound like I am crying??? If sooooooo I am sooooo sorrrrry!


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks

Correct, there are more features available with this version of the software. I plan to open them up to the users shortly. I do still have some minor tweaks to perform, and also replace the current template/layout scheme. Please bear with me.



Marcel said:


> You guys are a bunch of crying babies
> Updating software is something to be done very carefully as not to loose data. You make sure no data is lost in the process and basic functionality is implemented, to shorten the down-time. The very last you do is the art-work and details. But I'm glad that stupid Christmas banner is gone
> 
> Horse:
> ...


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 27, 2011)

Layout, or functions?



N4521U said:


> I sooooo hope this is sooooo temporary.
> Does this sound like I am crying??? If sooooooo I am sooooo sorrrrry!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2011)

Trebor said:


> I agree, Grau...I don't much like this one...I miss seeing the planes on the header.


 
The banner with the planes will be back. It just has to be uploaded. Just a lil more patience. 

*I think a lot of people don't realize that this forum is not everyone's full time job. We the mods and the staff (especially Horse who is doing all the updating) have jobs and families that come before the forum. We do this on the side and enjoy it, but sometimes things take time, and sometimes changes take time.

So please everyone be patient and give Horse a break!*



T Bolt said:


> I hope we're going to get back all those helpful links like "My Threads" and "Todays Posts". And posting pictures seems to be a lot more difficult.



Use the button "Whats New" up top.

Like I said guys, things are going to be weird at first.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for he effort guys ,looks good


----------



## horseUSA (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Chris

Let me expain:
The old site was running vb3.x (forum software) and to fix the malware issue it required moving the site to vb4.x. However, the template(layout) system between the two is incompatible. Thus all work I had done on the old site has to be restarted using new system. The main reason for the unexpected jump in software versions was to clear the important malware issue! So that being said, the new vb4.x is different in function than old site. I admit that, but also there are some nice additions to function due to the new software, which will require a bit of learning. I plan to take advantage of some of these new options such as blogs and article creation to enhance the site experience. However, this will take time as there is only so many hours in the day. I am open to suggestions on what you miss from old site, what you like/don't like about new site etc.. However, keep in mind that this is the new platform for the site so please try to take the time to explore and learn the new options. As I have said before use this section of the site to ask questions. If you have a question on something be sure that others have similar questions, so it would benefit many. 
Thanks
David


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2011)

Well siad Horse and thank-you and your colleagues for all your efforts in keeping our home healthy.

I've already discovered that, in uploading photos, you can slect a whole bunch at once, unlike the old system where you had to pick each one individually.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 27, 2011)

Is there any way to make the threads with unread posts to show up a much darker color than threads that have already been read? Sometimes its hard to tell the difference...especially before the morning caffeine.


----------



## Trebor (Feb 27, 2011)

Marcel said:


> You guys are a bunch of crying babies
> Updating software is something to be done very carefully as not to loose data. You make sure no data is lost in the process and basic functionality is implemented, to shorten the down-time. The very last you do is the art-work and details. But I'm glad that stupid Christmas banner is gone
> 
> Horse:
> ...


 
the message is still there for Firefox, tho


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Whatever they might be, however long they may take, I'm just glad that the forum is up and running again, it was and surely will be worth the wait. Missed the verbal abuse from you guys and give some back!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 27, 2011)

Horse, Are you going to bring back the "My Replies" option? Else I'll never find anything


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 27, 2011)

Mike, if you go to your profile page you can find and bring up all of your replies and threads.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Whatever they might be, however long they may take, I'm just glad that the forum is up and running again, it was and surely will be worth the wait. Missed the verbal abuse from you guys and give some back!


 
Sod off, you grumpy git.  

Dang, that felt good after so long.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 27, 2011)

You do a great job horseUSA, it's just a necessary frustration for the member when upgrading. I guess this old fart likes to whinge a bit when things get changed is all, never is pointed directly at you. 

The thing I would like to see return is merely the quick keys, our own posts, recent posts, replied to posts, that kind of thing. Just so accessing happens with the fewest steps. 

One would be adding pictures in posting, just seems to be too many options to choose from before I get to accessing my pictures to add in the post. I haven't a clue why one sees all the pictures that Have been posted. I'm creating a New post, so won't be choosing one of them anyway, you know?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 28, 2011)

evangilder said:


> Sod off, you grumpy git.
> 
> Dang, that felt good after so long.



Does this qualify as verbal abuse and victimisation?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2011)

Trebor said:


> the message is still there for Firefox, tho



Google has stated that it might take a few days until it gone.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks to David and all involved for your time, work and dedication. AND the site certainly seems to be quicker!
BTW, where's the 'Coffee, white, with sugar' button?!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 28, 2011)

ABW- Went to "My Profile" and it does show my posts but just for the last two days so I'm still looking for that "My replies" button. Also what is that second button on the top left that looks like a red fraction 10/9 or 8/10. What do those numbers indicate?
Also the first button "New Posts" then the red fraction gives you "View All new Posts" and "Today"s Posts" all three seem to show pretty much the same postings. Me confused


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 28, 2011)

Go to my profile and click the button "Find all posts".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 28, 2011)

That drops a window down with a lot of very usable things in it. Don't be afraid to smack a button. See where it takes you. You can always get back. I have gotten very lost a few times but I'm finding a lot of neat stuff.


----------



## N4521U (Feb 28, 2011)

Keep up the good work horse. A couple of questions;

1. Is it a function of the new forum system that there is the bar above each siggy to magnify????? Does that need to be there?

2. As well, all the space taken up by a single line message just adds to the number of pages to each thread.

3. Can it be set up for the attachments to re-size to the size of the browser, like the text does? Personally I don't fill my screen with my browser. This is so I can got to mail or explorer uninterrupted. 

4. The word "started" in the posts is kinda redundant.

5. cheers, Bill


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2011)

1) Pictures over a certain size limited are automatically resized. As some siggies exceed this they are resized, hence the bar.

2) That size is pretty standard for all forms of VBulletin, not sure it can be changed.

3) Should be possible, currently linked images auto-resize. So no reason why attached ones can't either.

4) To a degree yes, but it does serve a purpose.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2011)

Alder, I did that and it's pretty much like the search function and it only goes back to the 27th ot this month. The old "My Replies" showed everything I had replied to for the last year or so, darker if there had been a new post in that thread. I'm not being critical, just miss that function.
Then there are 4 buttons that do the essentially same thing: New posts, What's New, and two more under that red fraction button: View all new posts Today's posts. What do those red numbers mean? Again no criticism, just want information, there is no instruction manual and not everything is intuitively obvious


----------



## Marcel (Mar 1, 2011)

mikewint said:


> there is no instruction manual


Of course there is:

vBulletin Manual


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2011)

Marcel, thank you, but that seems to be a manual for Horse and the mods who install, use, and run the forum software. And personally I can't make heads or tail out of it. I only want a few questions answered: in simple terms


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Alder, I did that and it's pretty much like the search function and it only goes back to the 27th ot this month. The old "My Replies" showed everything I had replied to for the last year or so, darker if there had been a new post in that thread. I'm not being critical, just miss that function.
> Then there are 4 buttons that do the essentially same thing: New posts, What's New, and two more under that red fraction button: View all new posts Today's posts. What do those red numbers mean? Again no criticism, just want information, there is no instruction manual and not everything is intuitively obvious



Interesting because when I do that on my profile, it lets me see all of my posts. I just got done looking at posts from back in 2004.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2011)

Alder, honest, I've tried it several times and it only brings up 12 posts, the last on one 2/27? Is there something I'm not doing or some setting I need to change?
Maybe because you are a mod you have more privilege on such functions?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2011)

mikewint said:


> Alder, honest, I've tried it several times and it only brings up 12 posts, the last on one 2/27? Is there something I'm not doing or some setting I need to change?
> Maybe because you are a mod you have more privilege on such functions?


I have to agree that something is not working properly. When I click on your "Find all posts" link I only see 17 posts and February 27/2011 is as far back they go.
Mikewint: Search Results - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

I only get 18 posts when I click on my link. February 26th, 2011 is as far back as my "Find all Posts" link takes me. I thought it was working the other day when I was logged into the site. ***scratches head***
Wheelsup_cavu: Search Results - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums

Your "Find all Started threads" link seems to be working properly. It goes back to February/17/2010 which is your join date.

My "Find all Started threads" link works, " *sort of.* When I click on the Page 2 link I get an error when I am logged into the site. (I will have to confirm this hasn't changed but the other day when I logged out the link to page 2 worked but logging in broke it again.) 


> The website cannot display the page
> HTTP 500
> Most likely causes:
> •The website is under maintenance.
> ...




Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Mar 1, 2011)

Why in "notifications" can't we see if we have a NEW one Before we have to access the whole list and to search for a New one???? 

I think LG designed this new one. I have one of their bl**dy sh!t blue ray recorders, and I hate the thing because there are so many steps to get anything done!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright guys, just please give it some time.

It is going to take a bit to get the bugs worked out. Be happy that the site is back up and running until then, and please have a bit of patience.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 1, 2011)

Alder, no problem, as I said no criticism meant or intended just trying to find out how to do things in this new style. In order to fix something you have to first know that there is a problem


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2011)

I hear ya. 

If anybody is having problems, they should make it known in the section dedicated for that. It makes it a lot easier to keep track of it all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2011)

Regarding to the answer on modeling subforum question.... Wouldn't it be an idea to move the 'off topic' forum as well, so that you'll first get 'news' then 'WWII Aviation' and then together 'off topic' and 'modelling' forums together?


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm looking into layout changes to have forums not displayed in such a vertical fashion. Try to get more content moved up "above the fold".


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 15, 2011)

Horse, I can't find the Todays Post button. It was up a few days ago as a set of split red numbers but now all we have is the New Post and it is not as current as the Today's Post. I hate to be a bother but am I overlooking it or is it just gone? Many thanks in advance and thank you for all you have done on the new set up.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with Aaron as I used that button quite a lot.

Horse, the forum looks really excellent now and the last few things you plan to do will be polishing the diamond. The thumbnails are showing up the right size and everything is nicely laid out. Thanks for a job well done!


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 16, 2011)

i will check out the today's post thing


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for getting the "My Posts" thingy back - I'm a happy camper!


----------

